# The tiniest Top Ten



## Tony (Oct 17, 2008)

Just got show pictures back and here are some of our Little America's Incredible Tiny One who measured 20.75" at the show.



























Sorry for so many pictures but I just loved them!


----------



## crponies (Oct 17, 2008)

Neat pictures, Tony! What a cute, *little* horse.


----------



## albahurst (Oct 17, 2008)

So cute! I saw you getting ready for the ring and couldn't believe how tiny and perfect your little one was!!! Congrats





Peggy


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh Tony what a beauty. I'd love to have one that small.

Diane


----------



## hairicane (Oct 18, 2008)

Awww how cute they are!


----------



## minie812 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2008)

VERY cute





Something tells me that's a horse who is not hard to load into a trailer (or the backseat of a sports car!!!)





Congratulations


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Tony..

That little mini was just the cutest ever, just adoreable.

Your backdrop pics turned out great!!!!! yea!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Becky (Oct 18, 2008)

Tony, she was(is!) just too cute! I couldn't believe how tiny and perfect she was when I saw her going down our aisle. She is truly a horse in miniature!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Oct 18, 2008)

That is soo cute!

I want one


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice Tony. It's so easy to see how proud you are of this tiny one!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 18, 2008)

Awww! What a cutie.





How old?


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2008)

She's 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2008)

Tony you should be so proud to have such a perfect little horse





Love all the pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations Tony. She's just beautiful and the pictures are too!

Charlotte


----------



## susanne (Oct 20, 2008)

Tony, I have to say...

While tiny in itself never does it for me, tiny, gorgeous and beautifully proportioned like your little one knocks my socks off!

You have set the bar very high with this one.


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 21, 2008)

Tony you have an ADORABLE little dolly there!!

I would like to just (((HUG))) her up!!

Missy


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 21, 2008)

Now that is an awesome MINIATURE horse!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferin (Oct 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!!



What a perfect little horse! You must be very proud of her.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 22, 2008)

Way too cute Tony! I just love her!


----------

